# Best Jib Board?????



## krunkkidnorm007 (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anybody know a really good tough jib board. I have read a bunch of reviews, but all the boards reviewed seemed to lack in some department. The Rossi jibsaw got some good reviews, but said it was really shaky with any speed. Maybe lib tech or gnu? Too many choices, I need some actual rider feedback.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Are you looking for the best jib board or the best all around board? 

Because most jib boards are going to feel noodly at high speeds.


----------



## krunkkidnorm007 (Jan 19, 2012)

roboelmo said:


> Are you looking for the best jib board or the best all around board?
> 
> Because most jib boards are going to feel noodly at high speeds.


 really just jib, I have a pretty good all around board, it is just a bit too stiff for rails really. I do ride all mountain, but really wan't something i can throw around and bust some tricks on.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Bataleon disaster/Lobster jibboard, signal park rocker, arbor draft, Rome artifact.. on a side note, I'm very surprised how poppy the artifact is. wasnt expecting that from a noodle board.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Capita horrorscope


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Throw in the Stairmaster. Stairmaster Extreme and Ultrafear for stiffer jib boards.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

rome artifact rocker.


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Technine LM Pro

Technine LM Pro Lone Wolf 152.5cm 2012 Guys Snowboard at Zumiez : PDP


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Rossignol Retox


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

rdot84 said:


> Rossignol Retox


Which forces are those?


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

jcam1981 said:


> Which forces are those?


2010/11 Union Forces


----------



## JoeyScholl (Jan 17, 2012)

Go for Burton Method 2012!


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

Haven't ridden but heard GNU Street Series.


----------

